#  Gesundheit / Prävention >   BWK 4 bis 6 Fraktur >

## alex007

Hallo,  ich hatte am 10.07.2009 einen Motorradunfall.   Dabei hatte ich einige Frakturen. Unteranderem Fraktur BWK 4 bis 6.  Im Entlassungbrief steht unteranderem: Eine MRT-Untersuchung der BWS konnte eine ligamentäre Verletzung ausschließen.  Ich habe dazu einige Fragen. Was heißt "ligamentäre Verletzung"?  Und kann ich jetzt schon wieder Sport treiben? Joggen, Fitnessstudio usw.?  Vielen Dank im Voraus.  LG Alex

----------


## dreamchaser

Ligamente sind Bänder, d.h. die Bänder an der Wirbelsäule sind nicht verletzt worden (d.h. Stabilität!!).
Ob du Sport machen kannst, das solltest du mit den behandelnden Ärzten abklären. Vom MRT her ist das sicher kein Problem, aber vielleicht von der Fraktur her.

----------


## alex007

Hallo, 
vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort. 
Werde ich also beim nächsten Arzttermin, wo ich wieder komplett geröntgt werde, nachfragen. 
Und zusätzlich noch eine Frage. Wie sieht diese Fraktur generell aus? Wird man später oder im laufe meines Lebens irgendwelche Einschränkungen dadurch erleiden bzw. irgendwelche folgen haben? - Jetzt generell zu BWK Fraktur. 
Liebe Grüße
Alex

----------


## dreamchaser

Man muss gar keine Folgen haben...gerade bei jungen Menschen mit sonst gesunden Knochen heilen die Frakturen auch wieder gut (dauert ca. 6-8 Wochen). Das wird man auf dem nächsten Röntgenbild auch beurteilen können. Es könnte ggf. zu Problemen kommen, wenn der Knochen zusammenwächst, da bei der Heilung meist überschüssiger Knochen entsteht (ggf. wurde ja operiert...dann sind die Bruchstücke näher zusammen und es muss keine lange Knochenbrücke gebildet werden) und dieser ggf. auf die umliegenden Strukturen drücken könnte.

----------


## alex007

Hallo, 
vielen Dank für die bereits beantworteten Fragen.  :Smiley:  
Ich habe jetzt noch eine Frage zur meiner BWK Fraktur. Ich habe derzeit keine Schmerzen im Rücken. Jedoch wenn ich z.B. Sport getrieben habe, habe ich nach ca. 1 Tag schmerzen im oberen Bereich meines Rücken, aber wenn ich z.B. auf dem Rücken liege geht dieser Schmerz teilweise weg - am schlimmsten dann eher wenn ich mich bewege (aufstehe oder rücken hin und her bewege etc). Vor dem Unfall hatte ich sowas nicht. 
Ist sowas nach einer Fraktur normal und wird es irgendwann weggehen? (Unfall war 07.2009) 
Vielen Dank im Voraus für Antwort. 
Liebe Grüße
Alex

----------

